# Access Computer Remotely



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Is there someway that I can access my computer remotely? I don't just mean to access files, but actually open programs, download stuff, install applications, just like if I were actually at home.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There are several ways, including built into Windows (might depend on the edition), various third party products, though some don't provide good security. One of the best third party apps is Gotomypc.com, they have a 30 day trial, but is about $20 a month.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> There are several ways, including built into Windows (might depend on the edition), various third party products, though some don't provide good security. One of the best third party apps is Gotomypc.com, they have a 30 day trial, but is about $20 a month.


I've got Windows 7 Ultimate at home.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I use logmein.com. It's fantastic. Their free version works just fine.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

UltraVNC is not as polished as GTMPC, but it is free.
http://www.uvnc.com/

I have used it with good results.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

www.logmein.com

The best remote access program period (except for Remote Desktop that is great for servers and things in its own right but requires forwarding ports and such). With logmein you do not have to worry about forwarding ports like with VNC or Remote Desktop, plus they have a free version, and it works very well in all browsers.

GotomyPC is kinda the old thing that was out before logmein and cost money, I really see no reason to pay for it anymore.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Whatever you use, make sure to keep it up to date. In the past, at least one of the VNCs allowed someone to get into your system, even if vnc had a password setup. They didn't even have to crack the password.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd us logmein.com .. It's free, it works well .. and it's pretty much automatic.

I wouldn't bother with anything else.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Whatever you use, make sure to keep it up to date. In the past, at least one of the VNCs allowed someone to get into your system, even if vnc had a password setup. They didn't even have to crack the password.


That is another plus of logmein. Self updating


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Windows (Business) Professional and Ultimate have Remote Access built-in. Any version of Windows from XP on will have the Remote Access client already, and there are even versions for Mac and I believe Unix.

But... you may need to add some port forwarding to your router and either have your PC with a fixed IP address or use a DHCP reservation so that your forwards go to right machine.

Obviously, within your internal home network, it's a breeze.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have used both logmein and vnc, and VNC is better if you're going to do it a lot but logmein is really great for occasional use


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

This would just be occasional use. I'll have to check out logmein! Any security issues with it?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Curios.. Any downside of not really loading anything on a laptop, and just always using it to remotely access your home computer via something like logmein? And if someone was doing this, any reason t choose one program over the other, like logmein over remote desktop?


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

logmein.com free version is the best to use IMO. I started out with gotomypc.com but free is better. 

Logmein.com works with your existing firewall where remotedesktop requires you open a port for it. I believe logmein is more secure for this reason but the experts may know more about this than me. 

As for using a laptop to access a home computer all the time, the only downside is that working remotely is not quite as fast as working on the home computer but otherwise it works well. 

Note: If you want to hear the sound for the home computer on the remote computer you will need logmein pro version which I believe is $70 a year plus this also allows file transfers. 

Also there is an iphone app for logmein that I have that works pretty good. It is a little hard to use but in a pinch if there is an emergency it comes in handy. It does cost $30.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Garyunc said:


> logmein.com free version is the best to use IMO. I started out with gotomypc.com but free is better.
> 
> Logmein.com works with your existing firewall where remotedesktop requires you open a port for it. I believe logmein is more secure for this reason but the experts may know more about this than me.


Gotomypc is secure used correctly. As the current owners wrote Terminal Services in Windows, plus their own enterprise level products, they are experts in remote access. But it isn't free.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Grentz said:


> The best remote access program period (except for Remote Desktop that is great for servers and things in its own right but requires forwarding ports and such).


According to Microsoft, the recommended connection for Remote Desktop is a VPN tunnel as opposed to port forwarding.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BattleZone said:


> Any version of Windows from XP on will have the Remote Access client already, and there are even versions for Mac and I believe Unix.


Microsoft offers a Remote Desktop client for a versions of Windows from 95 to current.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=80111f21-d48d-426e-96c2-08aa2bd23a49


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

harsh said:


> According to Microsoft, the recommended connection for Remote Desktop is a VPN tunnel as opposed to port forwarding.


Yes, but for a simpler user a VPN is a big undertaking. Port forwarding works fine with RDP and is detailed by MS as well.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There is always www.pcnow.com .


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

How does logmein work. All I see is a free trial.
Assuming you download that and simply continue with that after the trial period?
Any nag screens?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> How does logmein work. All I see is a free trial.
> Assuming you download that and simply continue with that after the trial period?
> Any nag screens?


 install on machine you need to control, goto logmein.com and it will list your machines and let you log in to control them..
pretty simple actualy..
after time limit you lose the advanced features but I have yet to see a nag screen..


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Grentz said:


> Yes, but for a simpler user a VPN is a big undertaking.


I implemented VPN on my home network in less than three minutes through my router (all web form driven with the DDWRT software) and I'll never have to deal with port forwarding to tinker with my home devices when away from home again. As an added bonus, I won't have any devices exposed to direct attack from the Internet.


> Port forwarding works fine with RDP and is detailed by MS as well.


Port forwarding works and it works well _where it can be implemented_. A downside is that you're limited to using one "server" at the destination (remembering that port forwarding must be implemented at both ends if the remote "RDP server" is behind a NAT). If you're not a "simple" user, you can use alternative ports and have them translated, but that's certainly no piece of cake.

Many motels and hotels (and perhaps even Internet cafes) provide for temporary dedicated Internet IP addresses so port forwarding from there _may_ not be necessary. Without this capability however, you can't configure port forwarding on their routers. VPN tunneling may be the only route in this case.

In the grand scheme, if you're considering networking with a home computer from an arbitrary Wi-fi hot spot, it is probably best to set up a VPN tunnel once and be done with it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> I implemented VPN on my home network in less than three minutes through my router (all web form driven with the DDWRT software) and I'll never have to deal with port forwarding to tinker with my home devices when away from home again. As an added bonus, I won't have any devices exposed to direct attack from the Internet.Port forwarding works and it works well _where it can be implemented_. A downside is that you're limited to using one "server" at the destination (remembering that port forwarding must be implemented at both ends if the remote "RDP server" is behind a NAT). If you're not a "simple" user, you can use alternative ports and have them translated, but that's certainly no piece of cake.
> 
> Many motels and hotels (and perhaps even Internet cafes) provide for temporary dedicated Internet IP addresses so port forwarding from there _may_ not be necessary. Without this capability however, you can't configure port forwarding on their routers. VPN tunneling may be the only route in this case.
> 
> In the grand scheme, if you're considering networking with a home computer from an arbitrary Wi-fi hot spot, it is probably best to set up a VPN tunnel once and be done with it.


A simpler user, if my definition is the same as Grentz, won't have DD-WRT installed. Just to get my PS3 in a DMZ to see if it solved some lag issues, I had to make some pretty major changes to my piece of junk Westell DSL modem.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

harsh said:


> I implemented VPN on my home network in less than three minutes through my router (all web form driven with the DDWRT software) and I'll never have to deal with port forwarding to tinker with my home devices when away from home again. As an added bonus, I won't have any devices exposed to direct attack from the Internet.Port forwarding works and it works well _where it can be implemented_. A downside is that you're limited to using one "server" at the destination (remembering that port forwarding must be implemented at both ends if the remote "RDP server" is behind a NAT). If you're not a "simple" user, you can use alternative ports and have them translated, but that's certainly no piece of cake.
> 
> Many motels and hotels (and perhaps even Internet cafes) provide for temporary dedicated Internet IP addresses so port forwarding from there _may_ not be necessary. Without this capability however, you can't configure port forwarding on their routers. VPN tunneling may be the only route in this case.
> 
> In the grand scheme, if you're considering networking with a home computer from an arbitrary Wi-fi hot spot, it is probably best to set up a VPN tunnel once and be done with it.


VPN has plenty of security issues as well, in fact frankly more than port forwarding in many cases because if someone hacks into a poorly setup VPN they have full run of the network (usually, depends how the VPN is setup).

RDP only requires forwarding on the server side. It does not require forwarding on the client side. So there is very little worry for the client side access and it will work fine through most firewalls. VPN is susceptible to client side firewalls about as much as port forwarded RDP in most cases. You can have multiple servers at on one public IP by forwarding multiple ports (separate ports for separate machines) or using a RDP web gateway (comes with Server OSes).

Logmein is the simple solution. It takes care of all the NAT transversal on both sides and is very smart at navigating networks to make the best link possible. It uses a middle man (the logmein servers) to initial the connection to get through initially but then tries and find the most direct route. In my experience it works very well, and unless you need the more intimate control of user accounts and such that Remote Desktop offers in some cases, Logmein is a great solution for people to just control their home PC. It is also actually BETTER for a lot of support as you can control the users session right in front of them where RDP will log them out on their end. (VNC has the same advantage)


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

How do these remote operations track a dynamically assigned IP address?

--- CHAS


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

HIPAR said:


> How do these remote operations track a dynamically assigned IP address?
> 
> --- CHAS


 think they keep contact with logmein's server.. when you goto use it logmein gives you the real IP..

I know it works well tho


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

HIPAR said:


> How do these remote operations track a dynamically assigned IP address?
> 
> --- CHAS


Logmein is always logged into logmein's servers as houskamp said. It then tries to create a direct tunnel once you connect. The inbetween server is what allows it to work so well with so many setups.

VNC, Remote Desktop, etc. all require you to use a dynamic IP service like dyndns to keep track of what your IP is if it is dynamic.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, the thing with logmein is that there is a man in the middle. You gotta put some trust in the folks that run logmein .. This is true of most providers, though. VNC and RDP are direct point to point.

With the man in the middle solution, your home PC is in constant contact with the logmein (or other provider) servers. From your remote location, you contact the logmein servers and then click on the link for your home machine. Logmein handles all of the magic that makes it appear in your web browser.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I will also put in a good word for LogMeIn. However, if you want to use the remote desktop utility that is built-into Windows, you can do that. Most people do recommend putting it behind a VPN because of possible security holes, but there are currently not any identified problems with RDP in properly patched versions of Windows, and there are also no guarantees that VPN software would be problem free, either. If you do want to use RDP, you'll need either a static IP address or use a service such as DynDNS.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

TeamViewer is pretty good. Free for non-commercial use. Allows file transfer, too.


----------



## davel (May 1, 2007)

All the people that post "you need to forward ports" look it up and post it! 

It is TCP 3389 for RDC/Terminal Services

You can also use no-ip.com for free dns names that work with dynamic IP's.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

davel said:


> All the people that post "you need to forward ports" look it up and post it!
> 
> It is TCP 3389 for RDC/Terminal Services
> 
> You can also use no-ip.com for free dns names that work with dynamic IP's.


lol, sorry didn't think to post it. I actually know it by heart, have to use that one quite a bit as well as Xbox Live ports :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

flexoffset said:


> TeamViewer is pretty good. Free for non-commercial use. Allows file transfer, too.


I use it and am very happy with it.

- Merg


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

I read the first few posts. I strongly recommend LogMeIn (Free). I believe there is a limit of up to 15 machines connected to a single email address. For assisting other people, I use teamviewer (atleast, for those who don't wan't me jumping on their computer without their permission).

If you have a pro/ultimate edition of Windows, and aren't timid when it comes to opening firewall ports, the Windows built-in remote desktop is very handy (to me atleast).

But +2 for logmein.com! It can be used on high and low-speed connections (java or HTML based).


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Grentz said:


> You can have multiple servers at on one public IP by forwarding multiple ports (separate ports for separate machines) or using a RDP web gateway (comes with Server OSes).
> 
> Logmein is the simple solution. It takes care of all the NAT transversal on both sides and is very smart at navigating networks to make the best link possible.


Any OS that can run IIS can run an RDP web gateway. I haven't tried it using a webserver other than IIS.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Grentz said:


> Logmein is always logged into logmein's servers as houskamp said. It then tries to create a direct tunnel once you connect.


Only as long as the App is running. You have to download and install an App on each machine you want connected. If you disable or terminate that App, the machine is off-line and invisible to your other machines.

We disabled ours unless we knew someone would need to get in.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Any OS that can run IIS can run an RDP web gateway. I haven't tried it using a webserver other than IIS.


Correct, I forgot you can install IIS on normal OSes now.



SayWhat? said:


> Only as long as the App is running. You have to download and install an App on each machine you want connected. If you disable or terminate that App, the machine is off-line and invisible to your other machines.
> 
> We disabled ours unless we knew someone would need to get in.


Yup, you can also hide the app in the background if needed.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Don't forget that WHS (Windows Home Server) has this functionality built in.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

djlong said:


> Don't forget that WHS (Windows Home Server) has this functionality built in.


So does any NT Professional+ edition of Windows after 2000.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I use RDP and log into 1 machine, from there, I can access the entire network, transfer files, whatever I need. 

My router supports dyndns so I always know what my IP is, and I forward a different port from the outside world to my machine's RDP port (3389). I would would also suggest you use a very good password just to be sure...


----------

